

$132K pledged to Kickstart fingertip-sized Arduino - derwiki
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1608192864/rfduino-iphone-bluetooth-40-arduino-compatible-boa?goalMet

======
marssaxman
Nifty. I'll buy some.

------
samstave
At a $20 price point, thats awesome.

Jesus, you can now have a Rasberry Pi running as a $40 server and then build a
system of these RFduinos and have a very affordable platform on which to build
an incredible range of applications.

